# Fun - We Are Young Classical Cover by Muartet



## jean1107 (Dec 19, 2010)

Fun - We Are Young Classical Cover by Muartet

We Are Young -Classical Cover
by Muartet

Hi I'm a producer and I'm producing a classical vocal quartet named "Muartet" recently.
We've just released our 1st Single "We Are Young" classical cover.
"We Are Young" is Fun's Billboard Hot100 No.1 Hit Song originally.
I re-arranged it classically with orchestra sound.

I'd like to share the live video. I hope you enjoy it!
Thank you!

If you like it, like our facebook page
http://facebook.com/muartet


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Instrimental arranging does not make pop music classical.

It is the style, not orchestration, that define the genre.

Older Broadway musicals had pit orchestras of up to forty or so musicians -- that is still show music.

I'm not sure you want to book or promote yourself as 'classical'. You're misusing the word like many a novice who thinks 'orchestra' = classical.

This is just pop music with some very full instrumental arrangements.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I am also confused by "Classical" your voices are good but Classical?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

The word "Classical" can be interpreted in many ways. This is unfortunately not one of them. Good luck with your group.


----------

